# Toro PowerShift 1232 Drive lower pulley always turning (TRACTION-SHEAVE, HALF) Solved



## AndyForWI (Jan 22, 2021)

***
1/24/2021 This was solved thanks to Captchas. Problem was that I had installed the Belt Guide in the wrong place, once installed correctly, everything worked as it should.
***



Hello I just picked up a broken 12/32 two weeks ago.
I Fixed the transmission, starter, recoil, axle bushing, carb....... It now runs great, plenty of power, the gears work, powershift works, one minor problem:

*With the engine running, even though there is slack in the Tracktion V-belt, the transmission pulley is always turning.*
Is this normal behavior? I have adjusted the Traction cable, I can see the play in the V-Belt. Perhaps I don't have the proper V-belt?
There is a lot of slack in the v-belt and it still turns the lower pulley.

With the engine running, if I shift out of neutral, it will jump into gear (because the traction pulley is turning).

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Toro 1232
Model number: 38590
Serial Number: 6905183
Tecumseh engine 12 hp OHSK120 222024E (H)


All of these pictures are with the Tracktion Level NOT held down


















It is hard to tell from the picture. I'm squeezing the tracktion v-belt, there is about 1 - 1.5 inches between the insides of the belt when I squeeze it. 










Thank you
-andy


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Could be a wrong belt, could be a new belt that you might have to adjust the idler pulley til it breaks in, or could be the belt fingers need adjusting.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Should not turn the drive pulley when the hand grip is not engaged . . . IF the belt is a wee bit tight or sticky, then it might turn the drive pulley slowly . . .


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

only thing i see is you have the belt guide on upside down it mounts bottom up as you can see from the lack of dirt near the lower holes why the belt is turning the trans pulley never had one doing that in the shop 
attached is the shop and owners manuals to help you


----------



## AndyForWI (Jan 22, 2021)

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> 
> only thing i see is you have the belt guide on upside down it mounts bottom up as you can see from the lack of dirt near the lower holes why the belt is turning the trans pulley never had one doing that in the shop
> attached is the shop and owners manuals to help you


Thanks for the guides and the catch about the belt guide, I will take a look and see if that does it.


----------



## AndyForWI (Jan 22, 2021)

Captchas, you were 100% correct, the problem was the upsidedown belt guide. Once I put the belt guide on correctly, traction engaged as it should.
I adjusted the cable tension,and now it works perfectly.

Thank you for the quick solution.

Here is a pic of the correctly positions belt guide










-andy


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

help is what this forum is all about even if we sometimes bust the family items.


----------

